# root-Passwort Probleme



## Scharoeroer (3. November 2004)

moin,
ich bin totaler Newbie im Linux-OS und habe natürlich auch sofort ein Problem. Ich benutze RedHat 9.0 und habe bei der Installation des selbigen das root-Passwort eingegeben. Bei jeglicher Konfiguration, welche in der graphischen Oberfläche anfällt, werde ich logischerweise nach dem Passwort gefragt, welches jedoch als falsch bezeichnet wird. .......kann mir jemand helfen.


Schon mal im Vorraus, 

Danke


----------



## Voggi (3. November 2004)

Und wo liegt jetzt dein Problem? Hast du's vergessen, oder geht es einfach nicht?


----------



## RedWing (3. November 2004)

Hi, 
tipp mal in einer Konsole

```
su
```
ein, und dann gib dein Passwort ein.
Wenn es immer noch nicht korrekt ist hast du es wohl vergessen,
und musst anderwertig verfahren. Versuch das aber erstma und dann berichte
von deinem Erfolg/ Mißerfolg...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

